# Pressemeldung Anglerdemo: Angler und Angeltourismus klagen gegen Angelverbot



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

Pressemeldung









*- Presseinformation -

 Angler und angeltouristische Betriebe klagen gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt 
​*







Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie unter:
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/
http://www.wassertourismus-sh.com/angeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Anglerdemo: Angler und Angeltourismus klagen gegen Angelverbot*

Immer wieder gut zu sehen, dass ANGLERDEMO weiter macht, während Verbände weiter pennen.......


----------



## Ørret (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Anglerdemo: Angler und Angeltourismus klagen gegen Angelverbot*

So isses....die pennen allesamt außer der AV-Nds! 
Anstatt wie die Niedersachsen dazu aufzurufen die Anglerdemo bei der Klage zu unterstützen jammern sie in ihrer Pressemitteilung scheinheilig rum wie ungerechtfertigt das Angelverbot doch ist.Aber anstatt dagegen anzugehen finden die  sich scheinbar schon mit dem Verbot ab.
Spätestens jetzt ist diese Arbeitsverweigerung Verrat am Angler #q


----------



## saza (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Anglerdemo: Angler und Angeltourismus klagen gegen Angelverbot*

Ziehe meinen Hut,
Finde es sooooo großartig, dass sie weiterhin aktiv sind. 
Dem Wahnsinn muss entschieden entgegen getreten werden.


----------

